# Sonido en Vivo <<>> Sonido Grabado



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2011)

Para corregir al *OffTopicazo*  que se estaba armando me traje para aquí el tema, que no deja de ser interesante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2011)

Los niveles de los tonos "bajos" no son taaaan altos - en forma natural - como parece. Cuando armé la ecualización LT del subwoofer, en los cálculos preliminares usé *este análisis* de un colaborador de ESP (mi subwoofer trabaja entre 25 y 75Hz). El resultado que me dió, fué que con el ampli de medios+altos a plena potencia iba a necesitar mas o menos 50W para mover el sub como yo quería.
Bueno, armé un ampli de 200W, toqué la ganancia del crossover para compensar la sensibilidad del subwoofer, sumé los dos canales (5 ó 6dB extra), y la verdad es que mejoró mucho el "cuerpo" de la música, pero al ampli - con suerte - le saco 5W cuando tengo muy fuerte el amplificador de medios+altos (que obviamente no puedo poner al 100% de potencia).

Esto de arriba NO SUCEDE cuando escucho algún mix de esos que venden en DVD truchos con temas de los 80's, por que parece que los DJ, con el paso del tiempo, se han vuelto mas burros y no saben mezclar los temas si no tienen agregada una base percusiva con la cual sincronizar la mente. Bueno, esas "bases" son las que exigen mucha potencia del ampli, pero solo por que están grabadas con un nivel exagerado (con lo cual deforman la música original).* La música grabada como corresponde* exige muy poco al canal de graves por debajo de los 60Hz...y por encima tiene un requerimiento bastante normal.

Claro que todo esto termina dependiendo del tipo de aplicación del ampli...si es para "la casa" o es para "refuerzo sonoro"....


----------



## Tavo (Abr 12, 2011)

Mmm... Profe Zavalla me parece que estoy dudando un poco de lo que decís...

Está correcto la parte en que decís que la música de hoy en día se graba con un nivel altísimo (eso es malo!), pero no me cierra cuando decís que los graves "de antes" requieren menos potencia que "los de ahora"...
Por solo poner un ejemplo BURRO, escuchá cualquier tema "viejo" (yo soy pibe, vos... estem.... ) y compará los bajos con cualquier tema de música electrónica (Techno, marcha, electrónica, como se llame!)...
A mi se me hace la idea de que ANTES los bajos más bajos (bajos, eh) llegaban a penas a los 60Hz.
Hoy entrás a una disco *y los bajos te vuelan la cabeza, se hacen sentir en el pecho, en el cuerpo, y en todos lados!!*
Esa sensación está buena (no constantemente), cosa que antes eso no existía...

Con esto quiero decir que es muy lógico que los bajos de los temas "actuales" requieran (consuman) mucho más potencia que "los de antes"...


Que opinás?

Saludos Profe. 

Temas "viejos":
Lipps Inc. - Funkytown (o algo así se llamaba, no recuerdo bien)
Scorpions - Still loving you

Temas "actuales":
Limp Bizkit - Take a look around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Red hot chili peppers - Around the world 
Red hot chili peppers - Venice Queen

Y muchos más, que cuando los escucho con unos buenos auriculares no puedo creer los bajos que mueven...


----------



## tatajara (Abr 12, 2011)

Coincido con tavo, yo también soy joven y la música que se escucha hoy se hace sentir. Se necesita más corriente para alimentar a los bafles que reproducen esos 20 Hz en algunas ocasiones 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2011)

Eso son las verdaderas frecuencias Bajas.

Eza Presidente.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 13, 2011)

Bueno, tampoco desprecies así la "música actual", porque si "la vieja" fuese taan buena, aún seguiría sonando en todos lados, y no es así. 

Justamente te nombré como ejemplo ese tema de Scorpions para que te des cuenta de lo que hablo, ese bajo... es HORRIBLEE!!! Y así era la música en los '60, '70, '80 !!!
No habían drivers capaces de reproducir tan bajas frecuencias (que son geniales) entonces tampoco hacían música con información musical en tan bajas frecuencias.
Por otra parte, siendo realistas, no hay instrumento musical físico que sea capaz de reproducir un bajo de 30Hz (por ejemplo), por lo que de esta parte se encarga la PC (o la editora)... Y no me parece mal.
Escuchá el tema Funkytown...  después dicen que la música de antes es buena... *PUAJ!!*
Esa "electrónica" deja que desear bastante comparada a la del día de hoy.
Y antes de seguir, voy a aclarar que no soy un tipo que le cabe toda la música, NO: No escucho cumbia, ni reggaeton, ni electrónica... NO. Soy bastante partidario del Rock y sus derivaciones (alternativo), pero no mucho más. Con eso ya estoy haciendo una GRAN selección de "música" (si, entre comillas).

Puede que me nombres *algunos pocos* temas de antes que realmente si daban placer escuchar, pero yo te aseguro que si me pongo a seleccionar unos pocos temas para mostrarte como ejemplo... no termino la lista nunca.
Veo la música se "antes" y pienso algo así como que antes la música era "marrón". Todos medios.
(quizá es una idiotez, pero me la imagino así).

Estoy tratando de buscar un comentario de Cacho donde decía las frecuencias estimativas que abarcaban "la música de antes"... Lo que si recuerdo es que el espectro era bien FEO: Algo así como de 80Hz hasta 11KHz.... Y no mucho más. 

Y para concluir, aclaro que NO defiendo para nada la mald*** compresión que hacen al editar un CD, que lamentablemente hoy en día lo hacen todos. :desaprobación:
Ese el el mayor punto en contra de la música actual.

Saludos.



ezavalla dijo:


> y como ya dije antes, para mezclar necesitan una base que les permita sincronizar las partes de cada tema, así que le graban al tema una suerte de tu-tu-tunn...chinga, chinga, tu-tu-tunn, chinga, chinga y otro tipo de onomatopeyas que representan "la base percusiva"....puaaaajjjjjjj



Ah, y perdoname pero esto no te creo nada. 
No creo que hagan esos desastres con música de BANDAS GROSAS. (no cualquier "bandita" que tiene 2 años de trayectoria, NO)... Explicá mejor esto, y nombrá un ejemplo en particular, Artista y Tema.

La "base percusiva" es sin dudas una batería, si, instrumento musical: Batería. Y nada más.
Puede que a esa batería la ecualicen y procesen por medio de sistemas digitales, pero que agreguen eso que decís.... Mmm, me parece que estás metiendo todo en una misma bolsa y no es así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco desprecies así la "música actual", porque si "la vieja" fuese taan buena, aún seguiría sonando en todos lados, *y no es así.*


  
Me extraña que un musico diga eso...   
No se con que musica aprendiste vos a tocar la viola, pero la mayoría de los chicos (sip, chicos hasta 20 o 22 años) que conozco y que tocan en serio diversos instrumentos, SIEMPRE han estudiado con temas o bases de Metallica, Scorpions, Jimmy Hendrix, Gary Moore (y este es blusero), Whitesnake, Guns & Roses (si...Slash ya tocaba en esa banda vieja ), Aerosmith, los mas sofisticados se dan con Pink Floyd y una *parva *de temas/canciones/acordes de muchas bandas de las "viejas".
Las veces que he hablado con vagos de diferentes bandas de la de mi hijo, el 80% escucha música "vieja", y cuando les pregunto por que lo hacen, todos me dicen lo mismo: Por que habían muy buenos músicos y se pueden distinguir los instrumentos sin estar cargados de graves artificiales.... 



Tavo dijo:


> Veo la música se "antes" y pienso algo así como que antes la música era "marrón".* Todos medios *(quizá es una idiotez, pero me la imagino así).


No, no es una idiotez, pero solo confirma lo que escribí en el post anterior . Sería bueno saber como creés vos que es la música real... 
Yo te pregunto: Has estado alguna vez en la sala de grabación con alguna banda? Si la respuesta es si, como se escuchaba? Lleno de medios o lleno de graves???? Yo ya sé la respuesta....


----------



## Tavo (Abr 13, 2011)

Oops... Si, la verdad es que tenés razón, en bastantes cosas.

De las bandas que nombraste, suelo escuchar Metallica, Guns & Roses, Aerosmith... y alguna que otra más...
Me gusta mucho Red Hot Chili Peppers, de ellos si conozco bastante, y están siempre dentro de "mi lista de reproducción"...

"Por que había muy buenos músicos..." Si, en eso tenés un 100% de razón. Hoy en día con tres acordes y un punteíto así no más ya hacen un "señor tema" que alcanza el puesto N°1 en el ranking... y apuesto que es una BASURA; es lamentable...

Sinceramente tengo que dar unos cuantos pasos hacia atrás frente a lo que decís. Con "música vieja" se me venía a la cabeza otro estilo de música que nada que ver la que nombrás.



> Yo te pregunto: Has estado alguna vez en la sala de grabación con alguna banda? Si la respuesta es si, como se escuchaba? Lleno de medios o lleno de graves???? Yo ya sé la respuesta....


La respuesta es... no. 
Pero ya puedo imaginarme como se escucha, un sonido plano, sin distinciones entre frecuencias, sin alteraciones de ecualización... Casi como reproducir un CD original en un equipo Hi-Fi, directamente sin ecualizar ni nada. Así. Puede ser?

Saludos Profe.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Sinceramente tengo que dar unos cuantos pasos hacia atrás frente a lo que decís. Con "música vieja" se me venía a la cabeza otro estilo de música que nada que ver la que nombrás.


Todo bien, no hay problema. Lo que sucede es que varias de las grandes bandas viejas, aún hoy siguen en la primera línea...y muchos no conocen la historia que tienen 



Tavo dijo:


> La respuesta es... no.
> Pero ya puedo imaginarme como se escucha, un sonido plano, sin distinciones entre frecuencias, sin alteraciones de ecualización... Casi como reproducir un CD original en un equipo Hi-Fi, directamente sin ecualizar ni nada. Así. Puede ser?


Deberías tratar de ir a alguna sesión (yo estuve en una de Rata Blanca), y te vas a sorprender como suena. Los graves son los del bajo y el bombo de la bata...en su nivel correcto. Y se escucha con muchos medios... simplemente por que los instrumentos suenan así...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2011)

No sé por qué caí yo en la volteada, pero un espectro de entre unos 80Hz y 11kHz no es algo despreciable. Es más, no vas a encontrar mucho sonido fuera de ese rango, ni en música vieja ni en la nueva.




​


ezavalla dijo:


> Deberías tratar de ir a alguna sesión...


Y a las pruebas de sonido de los recitales . Ahí se escucha el crudo y el "ecualizadito".
Algo muuuuuuy bueno para aprender a escuchar son las orquestas (sinfónicas o similares). Ver un buen recital tocado por esa gente deja mucho en los oídos.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola como esan amigos, es cierto y muy buena tu recomendacion Ezavalla igual que Cacho. oir al natural ayuda mucho al oido, no hay como eso....
El tema es que se ha desvirtuado tanto que si no esta ecualizado no es sonido..... una moda.... por lo tanto el HI FI alli no entra ni ahi......, el sonido procesado parase amasado y si esta remxado ni hablar, el que nunca escucho como suena cada instrumento, es muy dificil que lo distinga en un CD o cualquier otro medio y más si se acostumbro a escuchar ecualizado.... los que van a recitales y que han escuchao estas bandas en vivo o musica sinfónica, aparte de tener más información al oido acerca de los instrumentos prefierene eso que se escuche lo más natural... pero bueno son estos tiempos...
Cerca de casa siemrpe se junta un grupo de chicos a tocar, y bueno alli se siente el sonido de cada instrumento bien nitido y algunos dicen porque suena raro......

Por otro lado aprovecho esto para decirte Ezavalla que el 16 va estar en Orfeo Super Domo alquien que se te gusta y tenes discos de el..... quien? Alan Parsons, asi que si te decides por la net contacta al orfeo alli venden las entradas... espero que tus obligaciones te permitan estar, no hay como escuhar en vivo las bandas favoritas, me vien el recuerdo de "yo, robot" entre otras


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por otro lado aprovecho esto para decirte Ezavalla que el 16 va estar en Orfeo Super Domo alquien que se te gusta y tenes discos de el..... quien? Alan Parsons, asi que si te decides por la net contacta al orfeo alli venden las entradas... espero que tus obligaciones te permitan estar, no hay como escuhar en vivo las bandas favoritas, me vien el recuerdo de "yo, robot" entre otras


Hola Panda! Gracias por el aviso! No sabía que tocaba en Córdoba...
Yo tenía "pensado" ir a ver el recital en Buenos Aires el 7 de mayo, toca en el Teatro Gran Rex...ahí nomás del obelisco.
Espero que se me dé todo para poder ir....

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

Si, apenas me entere dije, te aviso!!! Espero que puedas ir y disfrutarlo en vivo... yo ando medio rengo, con una herida que me hice en la pierna izquierda(tobillo) y tengo recomendado reposo....
No se si habra otra... pero bueno, espero que se te y puedas estar.... esas cosas no se olvian más...
Este año vendran varios artistas internacionales, en breve estara el guitarrista de guns and roses, hace 5 dias estuvo Roxete a lleno total, por compromisos no pudieron hacer una segunda función....

Cada tanto echate una ojeada a sitio de el Orfeo alli estan todos los eventos programados 

Saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 14, 2011)

ja bueno de echo Slash actuo antes de ayer.....

Y uniendo lo de Slash a lo dicho más arriba, muchos de los que estaban alli, no habian nacido cuando guns and roses era Guns and Roses, y estaban conmo fans de la banda, y sobre todo muchos que empiezan a tocar la viola, que mejor que tener alli en vivo uno de los grandes, al que todavia se lo puede escuchar como en sus mejores tiempos, mortal cuando solo en el escenario el y su guitarra interpreto, el tema del padrino.....

Tavo querido no se como sera por dode tu vives, pero aqui en radios locales y de capital(el dial de  FM esta completamente ocupado) suenan mucho temas de los 80 los 90, clasiscos del Rock incluso emisoras que pasan todo el dia este tipo de música, y si una radio nadie la escucha imposible permanecer en alire, y estas estan hace varios años, otras tienen segmentos, diarios de entre 2-4hs y algunos aún más......

Hay boliches con musica de esa época que se pone hasta las manos.... y hay eventos todas las semanas, y cuando organizan su anual, tiran la casa por la ventana.......

En una localidad cerca hay un famoso lugar llamado Pungo, suelen tener bandas en vivo, hacen eventos especiales, y cada dos por tres organizan festivales del vinilo, donde todo la musica que suena proviene de vinilos, cuando hay esos eventos hay que conseguir entradas antisipadas, si no te quedas con las ganas.....


----------

